# This is weird: viewing who's online...



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 28, 2010)

it's been showing me the same numbers for 2 to 3 days...

27 members & 73 guests...100 total count online.

When I look at members names and what they were viewing, it shows all the way back to midnight, and every member who was logged in, and what they last viewed.

Is this a problem with Firefox? Guess not...I just checked it out on IE8...same thing.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a copy/paste from my current browser view w/Firefox...not exactly the same view, but contains all the same text:
 
› /dev/bbq
Today at 8:01 pm › 357Mag Viewed Forum: Beef
Today at 8:40 am › 69cam Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 11:55 pm › Abigail4476
Today at 5:59 pm › accunlmtd
Today at 1:14 pm › adiochiro3 Viewed Thread: pulled pork?
Today at 8:50 am › aeroforce100 Viewed Thread: What do I do with this filet mignon I bought?
Today at 6:23 am › ahampleman
Today at 3:37 pm › AK1 Viewed Thread: You've got to see this!
Today at 7:37 pm › alblancher Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 7:44 am › Allen Viewed Thread: You've got to see this!
Yesterday at 3:46 pm › alra195 Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 10:29 am › Alyxx
Today at 7:57 pm › amosis16 Viewed Thread: Building my first RF smoker
Today at 11:49 am › amzgspider Viewed Forum: Side Items
Today at 9:59 am › ar7499 Viewed Forum: Beef
Today at 9:53 am › Arnie Viewed Forum: UDS Builds
Today at 3:05 pm › artisticiron2 Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 1:00 pm › autoferret Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 5:43 pm › babyboomerboy Viewed Forum: Reverse Flow
Today at 7:01 pm › ballagh Viewed Thread: Which size tank to use? pics....
Yesterday at 10:14 pm › BamaSmoker Viewed Thread: 3rd briskit and it was a home run. 
Yesterday at 9:33 pm › Bartles Viewed Thread: Buying a Maverick Therm.
Today at 5:32 pm › Bassman Viewed Thread: who stole my ribs?
Today at 7:25 pm › BayouChilehead Viewed Forum: Veggies
Today at 1:45 pm › bbally Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 2:17 pm › BBQNuts Viewed Thread: Smoked Jerk Chicken Wings
Yesterday at 9:10 pm › BCFishMan Viewed Thread: 3rd briskit and it was a home run. 
Today at 12:24 pm › beagleboy Viewed Thread: "little Beef" New Build Reverse Flow Smoker
Today at 3:44 pm › Bearcarver Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Today at 5:48 pm › Beer-B-Q Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 7:55 pm › BenjaminR
Today at 11:40 am › BensWholeHogBBQ Viewed Forum: Poultry
Today at 11:41 am › beretta92_fs2003 Viewed Thread: MES 30 - Two models
Today at 8:16 pm › Biaviian Viewed Forum: Poultry
Today at 5:36 pm › Bigbri Viewed Forum: Cheese
Today at 6:08 pm › BigMatt Viewed Thread: Basic Brisket Smoke
Yesterday at 4:59 pm › bigmike Viewed Thread: My first ABT's...Step by Step Qview
Today at 3:07 pm › bigmvm Viewed Thread: You've got to see this!
Today at 4:24 pm › Billbo Viewed Thread: Pulled Pork Per Person Question
Today at 6:03 pm › Birdleggs Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 9:59 am › Blacklab Viewed Forum: Poultry
Yesterday at 2:20 pm › bllroche
Yesterday at 4:58 pm › blondie Viewed Thread: Dutch's "Wicked Baked Beans"
Yesterday at 11:17 pm › BluesBear Viewed Thread: Joined WSM Club
Today at 12:41 pm › Bman62526
Today at 8:17 pm › bmudd14474 Viewed Forum: Smoking Bacon
Today at 12:02 pm › Bob G Viewed Thread: first attempt at abt
Today at 6:04 pm › bob1961 Viewed Forum: Wood Smokers
Today at 1:23 pm › BobbyGee Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Today at 8:33 am › Bottomline Viewed Thread: Chucky in a crock pot.
Yesterday at 8:54 pm › bowtieracin Viewed Thread: First Venison Quarters - Done, update, with Qview
Today at 1:48 pm › bpopovitz Viewed Thread: Reverse Flow Smokers
Yesterday at 7:07 pm › BPSCG Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 2:53 pm › bratrules Viewed Forum: Fish
Today at 4:47 pm › brdprey Viewed Forum: Beef
Yesterday at 9:03 pm › Bright Scouter Viewed Thread: pork loin
Today at 8:16 pm › brisketbandit Viewed Forum: Beef
Today at 1:46 pm › Brokwing Viewed Forum: Propane Smokers
Today at 10:16 am › bronc Viewed Thread: Smoked Bologna
Today at 3:06 pm › brooklynboy Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 8:15 pm › bulverde Viewed Thread: Cold Smoke Generator for the MES
Today at 5:26 pm › Bunk Viewed Thread:  Looking for a brisket in So-Cal
Today at 2:06 pm › butlervl Viewed Thread: Biggest Brisket for me yet, Burnt End Question
Today at 12:36 pm › bwheeler Viewed Thread: Father's Day Weekend Smoke (Heavy Qview)
Today at 3:55 pm › bwsmith_2000 Viewed Thread: 26" Weber kettle help.
Today at 12:05 pm › Cabin Fever Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 2:41 pm › captmoby Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 7:27 pm › captsly Viewed Forum: Meat Thermometers
Yesterday at 8:23 pm › Carpetride Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 8:11 pm › Carson627 Viewed Thread: NewsFlash!!! Cheese Melts!!!
Today at 7:32 pm › casmurf Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 7:18 pm › Catfishhoge Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 12:36 am › catmaster
Yesterday at 12:14 pm › Cecil Viewed Thread: My first ABT's...Step by Step Qview
Today at 6:12 pm › chainsaw Viewed Thread: Seasoning your new smoker??
Today at 1:49 pm › cheezeerider Viewed Thread: Brisket - need feedback
Yesterday at 11:22 pm › ChefDave007 Viewed Forum: Charcoal Smokers
Today at 5:03 pm › Chefrc Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 2:46 pm › chefvic Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 2:18 pm › Cheryl1949 Viewed Forum: Grilling Chicken
Today at 8:00 am › Chinaman Viewed Forum: Poultry
Today at 7:07 pm › Chris88 Viewed Forum: Side Items
Today at 12:51 pm › chucken Viewed Thread: My first smoke Ever! Beer Butt Chicken
Today at 6:47 am › cjk1977 Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 3:34 pm › cliffcarter Viewed Forum: Charcoal Smokers
Today at 6:26 am › controlfade Viewed Thread: Tender Loin Roast Qview
Today at 7:33 am › Corn Cob Viewed Forum: Wood Smokers
Today at 2:25 pm › coronaca92879 Viewed Thread: 60 Gal Back Yard Smoker
Yesterday at 5:10 pm › count porkula Viewed Thread: MIght as well add my own... Pulled Pork Qview
Today at 5:46 pm › Cowboy Andy Viewed Thread: New Build -Trailer mounted reverse flow smoker
Today at 7:00 pm › cowgirl Viewed Forum: Info and Practices
Today at 1:52 pm › Crawfishslayer Viewed Thread: Need help with Firebox to Chamber Size
Today at 11:25 am › creeks Viewed Thread: Springtime Fattie Throwdown
Today at 2:24 pm › cricky101 Viewed Thread: pulled pork?
Yesterday at 1:03 pm › Crmelectrical Viewed Forum: Poultry
Yesterday at 4:56 pm › cromag Viewed Thread: Pulled the Trigger on a Traeger. . . 1st Smoke. . . a Brisket. . . Lots of pics.
Today at 7:30 pm › Cruiseguy Viewed Forum: Catering & Large Group Gatherings
Today at 3:50 am › CUclimber Viewed Forum: Non-fish Seafood
Yesterday at 6:58 pm › CulpeperSmoke Viewed Forum: Beef
Today at 12:24 pm › CulturedHick Viewed Thread: Wickeds, Chicks & My 1st Butt Qview!
Today at 8:11 pm › curtcrofts Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Today at 8:02 pm › daddyzaring Viewed Forum: Charcoal Smokers
Today at 5:04 pm › Daggerdoggie Viewed Forum: Wood Smokers
Today at 1:29 pm › dan123 Viewed Thread: CLEANING, FIRING and SEASONING INSTRUCTIONS
Today at 3:23 pm › danelmore Viewed Forum: Propane Smokers
Yesterday at 8:43 pm › DanielH Viewed Thread: to buy or build a trailer?
Today at 5:16 pm › DanMcG Viewed Forum: Pork Sticky
Today at 7:15 pm › danny Viewed Thread: MIght as well add my own... Pulled Pork Qview
Today at 7:19 pm › dannyj Viewed Thread: How Long to Smoke?
Today at 5:20 pm › dauntless Viewed Thread: Seasoning your new smoker??
Today at 8:13 pm › dave54 Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 8:16 pm › daveo Viewed Thread: FINISHING SAUCE (for Pulled Pork)
Yesterday at 5:28 pm › dball Viewed Thread: Thermometers
Today at 7:49 pm › DeanNC Viewed Thread: First Smoked Chicken, Qview
Today at 1:11 pm › deepwoodsdeacon Viewed Forum: Reverse Flow
Today at 6:35 am › delarosa74868 Viewed Thread: Breakfast Burritos on the Campfire
Yesterday at 8:21 pm › delbert Viewed Thread: UDS with doors
Today at 10:41 am › DelSal
Today at 2:07 pm › Dennisdocb Viewed Forum: Reverse Flow
Yesterday at 5:29 pm › Desert Diesel Viewed Thread: Therm. from Bass Pro, anyone got one?
Today at 6:09 pm › Deserttoad
Today at 1:35 pm › Devil dog Viewed Forum: Poultry
Today at 5:20 am › dfellows5 Viewed Thread: A little ribby here… A little ribby there… A little ribby everywhere! [Qview]
Today at 11:05 am › Dick Foster Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 1:44 pm › Diesel Viewed Thread: Got my 250 tank and My first build begins
Today at 8:02 pm › dimmel Viewed Thread: Basic Pulled Pork Smoke
Yesterday at 6:15 pm › diotec
Today at 4:05 pm › djohn3853 Viewed Thread: First time Baby back ribs
Today at 7:21 pm › dk666 Viewed Forum: Charcoal Smokers
Yesterday at 2:49 pm › DMC1187 Viewed Thread: MIght as well add my own... Pulled Pork Qview
Today at 2:10 pm › dmcfarlan Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Today at 4:15 pm › DougE Viewed Forum: Fatties
Today at 3:26 pm › drinkdosequis Viewed Thread: Reheating Ribs
Yesterday at 5:17 pm › drz400sm Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 7:13 pm › Dsmoke Viewed Forum: Meat Selection and Processing
Yesterday at 10:17 pm › duck killer 1 Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 7:52 pm › duffssmokehouse
Today at 5:45 pm › Dutch Viewed Thread: Cures & Brines
Yesterday at 5:52 pm › dutchoven2 Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 3:50 pm › dwayne Viewed Thread: 4 briskets, 4:00am here and just finished rubbing......
Yesterday at 7:42 pm › Earache_My_Eye Viewed Thread: UDS Question
Yesterday at 4:00 pm › Echo4Delta Viewed Thread: Baby Ray's
Today at 4:44 pm › ECTO1 Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 6:52 pm › elwoodjblues Viewed Forum: Reverse Flow
Today at 7:45 pm › eman Viewed Thread:  Looking for a brisket in So-Cal
Today at 12:18 pm › erain Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 7:25 pm › Erik Viewed Thread: nuts and bolts, zinc or stainless?
Yesterday at 2:47 pm › falmund Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 3:45 pm › Fastfusion Viewed Forum: Wood Smokers
Today at 7:58 pm › FFTWarren Viewed Forum: Bacon
Yesterday at 3:03 pm › figure8 Viewed Thread: Lemon-Butter Basted Smoked/Seared Chix Pieces- Qview
Today at 8:17 pm › finch12 Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 10:18 am › Firecapt Viewed Thread: You've got to see this!
Today at 3:56 pm › Fishwrestler Viewed Forum: Fatties
Today at 8:02 pm › Flash Viewed Forum: Beef
Yesterday at 8:24 pm › flyweed Viewed Thread: Chips Vs Chunks Smoke Vault 24
Today at 8:17 pm › forluvofsmoke Viewed Thread: This is weird: viewing who's online...
Today at 7:54 pm › fourashleys Viewed Thread: reverse flow plate details
Today at 10:38 am › Fourthwind Viewed Thread: Eye of the Round: Smoked roast beef
Today at 8:12 pm › FreeThinking3 Viewed Thread: MES - Need More Smoke
Today at 2:49 pm › ftwdeviant Viewed Thread: finally got around to smoking some ribs.
Yesterday at 3:23 pm › Fugginjim Viewed Thread: Horizonal Offset Smoker Mods
Today at 11:37 am › garryrude Viewed Forum: Beef
Today at 2:19 pm › gary46992
Today at 8:15 pm › garyt Viewed Forum: Forum Related Issues
Today at 6:51 pm › gasman26 Viewed Forum: Reverse Flow
Today at 11:43 am › gc250 Viewed Forum: Beef
Today at 7:56 am › gh1
Today at 1:27 pm › gjamesk Viewed Thread: MIght as well add my own... Pulled Pork Qview
Today at 6:10 am › Glenn T Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 4:26 am › GoFish
Today at 5:03 pm › golfnotwork Viewed Thread: NewsFlash!!! Cheese Melts!!!
Yesterday at 5:17 pm › gonavybbq
Yesterday at 3:30 pm › gooberguy
Yesterday at 4:28 pm › Goobzilla Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Yesterday at 9:56 pm › gpannther Viewed Forum: Fatties
Today at 8:17 pm › grampyskids Viewed Forum: Beef
Today at 2:21 pm › greechneb Viewed Thread: It's Finally Done, My New 300gal RF Trailer
Today at 5:35 pm › grouper sandwich Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 4:17 pm › Guvna Viewed Forum: Side Fire Box
Today at 8:17 pm › harryho Viewed Thread: First Smoked Chicken, Qview
Today at 12:18 pm › HDsmoke Viewed Thread: Wsm & Tbs
Yesterday at 5:01 pm › hellday Viewed Forum: Wood Smokers
Yesterday at 9:07 pm › helljack6 Viewed Forum: Beef
Yesterday at 2:54 pm › Henryporter
Today at 10:11 am › HerkySprings Viewed Thread: should I call 911
Today at 8:09 pm › Hidepounder Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 1:48 pm › HilbillyInCA Viewed Forum: Side Items
Yesterday at 7:03 pm › Hollerchuck Viewed Thread: Rootbeer?
Today at 2:21 pm › HookUp Viewed Forum: OTBS
Today at 3:16 pm › Hounds51 Viewed Thread: Bacon is done (Qview)
Today at 12:23 pm › HudL
Today at 10:28 am › iamaxxer Viewed Forum: SMF News
Yesterday at 10:17 pm › ibebirdman Viewed Thread: Just the beginning of my fridge smoker project
Yesterday at 5:09 pm › igor Viewed Thread: Smoked Salmon
Today at 7:02 pm › Illini Viewed Forum: Cheese
Today at 12:48 pm › indyadmin1974 Viewed Thread: MIght as well add my own... Pulled Pork Qview
Today at 8:10 pm › Insight Viewed Thread: BBQ Champs Video
Yesterday at 10:05 pm › iqak Viewed Forum: Beef
Today at 7:59 pm › irishteabear Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 7:07 pm › iscrwedup2
Yesterday at 8:39 pm › Iso Viewed Thread: Cooking for party of 25
Today at 7:37 pm › Jackbuckland Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 6:51 pm › JAK757 Viewed Thread: 26" Weber kettle help.
Today at 8:03 pm › JamesDouglas Viewed Thread: Char-Griller Smokin Pro with firebox- Mods
Yesterday at 2:22 pm › jarodroy Viewed Forum: Catering & Large Group Gatherings
Today at 5:37 pm › JaxGatorz Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Today at 2:33 pm › JayhawkJoe Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 7:14 am › jbacinti Viewed Thread: Smoked Cabbage - Sweet Potatoes W/Qview
Today at 12:39 pm › jbg4208 Viewed Thread: Calling all Smoke Hollow owners!
Today at 9:39 am › JCTM Viewed Forum: Charcoal Smokers
Today at 8:07 am › jcurrier Viewed Thread: Custom Smoker Builds, Pics of all of them.
Today at 4:29 pm › JDJr Viewed Forum: Propane Smokers
Today at 12:51 pm › JDT Viewed Thread: Transporting a smoker while it's somking
Yesterday at 9:17 pm › jedorf Viewed Thread: RF Trailer Build Starting, it's getting close.
Today at 2:24 pm › JeepLJ Viewed Thread: Basic Brisket Smoke
Yesterday at 5:21 pm › Jeff1028 Viewed Thread: electric smokers
Yesterday at 4:56 pm › jemccu Viewed Thread: who stole my ribs?
Today at 12:51 am › jenbar5454 Viewed Thread: Smoked Jerk Chicken Wings
Today at 12:55 pm › Jeremy32 Viewed Forum: Charcoal Smokers
Today at 11:12 am › jeremy4200 Viewed Forum: Beef
Today at 11:57 am › JerseyShovel Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 11:53 am › jferg
Today at 1:34 pm › JimmyJoeBob Viewed Thread: My First full Pig smoke
Today at 6:05 pm › jimnbene Viewed Thread: Help starting a side bbq smoking business at festivals
Today at 5:26 pm › JIRodriguez Viewed Thread: who stole my ribs?
Today at 3:57 pm › jjjonz Viewed Thread: Which size tank to use? pics....
Today at 4:58 pm › jjwdiver Viewed Forum: Pork
Yesterday at 1:36 pm › jlmacc Viewed Thread: stuffed chicken breast
Today at 1:40 pm › JLStout Viewed Thread: Custom Smoker Builds, Pics of all of them.
Today at 6:52 pm › jmodawg Viewed Thread: Smoked & Pulled BBQ Beef w/Qview
Yesterday at 1:58 pm › jmrosek Viewed Thread: Changing my brisket technique
Yesterday at 8:34 pm › john3198 Viewed Thread: Jumbo Jucy Lucy
Yesterday at 7:00 pm › jormie
Today at 4:53 pm › jsmith78 Viewed Thread: Cheap, easy charcoal basket
Today at 12:59 am › JustPassingThru
Today at 11:35 am › jwneural Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Yesterday at 2:21 pm › kcskac Viewed Thread: how long to smoke chick parts , thighs and drum sticks
Today at 2:42 pm › kdogg629 Viewed Thread: What size pig?(Whole Hog)
Yesterday at 6:18 pm › keg_0069 Viewed Thread: Reverse Flow 200 Pounder
Today at 12:28 pm › keithace Viewed Thread: My "Pork Butt" turned Rib Roast, 3 racks of ribs, ABT's, BBQ Beans, and more (lots of q-view)
Today at 8:31 am › kerbos5 Viewed Thread: My first cold smoke with homemade cheese!
Yesterday at 1:18 pm › Kernbigo Viewed Thread: Pork Butts - Multiple Smalls or 1 large?
Today at 10:39 am › killNgrill Viewed Thread: My darn wood chunks keep catching fire!
Today at 5:39 pm › kingofcary Viewed Thread: Spare ribs
Today at 2:09 pm › klauricella Viewed Thread: Yipee ! I scored a corned beef. Now how do I make pastrami ?
Today at 6:40 pm › Kookie
Yesterday at 3:25 pm › Korbein Viewed Forum: Beef
Yesterday at 3:45 pm › Kosmo Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 7:05 pm › kozmo Viewed Thread: Bloomin' onion and dilly beans
Today at 8:16 pm › kre756 Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Today at 2:00 pm › ksmoker Viewed Thread: Chipotle Barbecue sauce
Yesterday at 11:43 pm › Kueh Viewed Forum: Charcoal Smokers
Today at 8:08 pm › Kurtsara Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 6:24 pm › larlee Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 4:01 pm › larry maddock Viewed Forum: Lamb
Today at 10:20 am › lawdog
Today at 1:01 pm › Leeman Viewed Forum: Poultry
Yesterday at 2:42 pm › lendog Viewed Thread: Babyback Rib Pricing Question
Today at 7:59 pm › lennyk Viewed Thread: Eye of the Round: Smoked roast beef
Today at 5:32 pm › lennyluminum Viewed Thread: First Brisket - looking for opinions
Today at 7:04 pm › Light-It-Up Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Today at 4:28 am › link523 Viewed Thread: Well, the old Bar-B-Chef is getting ready to get fired-up ( Q-view )
Today at 3:36 pm › lintonkennels Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 10:52 am › littleg Viewed Thread: It's Finally Done, My New 300gal RF Trailer
Yesterday at 8:14 pm › lkrus Viewed Thread: Laziest Qview ever
Today at 5:17 pm › loveno33 Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 9:10 am › loweyj Viewed Forum: Pork
Yesterday at 9:28 pm › lownslow Viewed Thread: Smokin' three trouts. 
Today at 6:42 pm › Lugnutz Viewed Thread: source for maverick et-73?
Today at 11:31 am › luke1982 Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 4:37 pm › Lumpy Viewed Forum: Fatty Sticky
Yesterday at 8:15 pm › lvrgsp Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 1:08 pm › Magik Grill Viewed Forum: Pork
Yesterday at 6:29 pm › maildog Viewed Forum: Pork Sticky
Yesterday at 8:51 pm › MARKGERICKSON Viewed Thread: Ohio Vendors and Festival Vendors: Questions
Yesterday at 2:15 pm › marko4952
Today at 6:46 pm › MattS Viewed Forum: Reverse Flow
Today at 7:31 pm › mattyb Viewed Thread: Calling all Smoke Hollow owners!
Today at 12:45 pm › Maverick Viewed Thread: June OTBS Inductees
Yesterday at 6:51 pm › mballi3011 Viewed Thread: Smoked Jerk Chicken Wings
Yesterday at 11:36 pm › MC8822 Viewed Thread: Comp chicken testing...we think we have a winner
Yesterday at 2:46 pm › Meat Magician Viewed Thread: Heavy hearted Turkey for the neighbor. 
Yesterday at 5:00 pm › Meatball Viewed Forum: Beef
Today at 8:11 pm › meateater Viewed Forum: Wood Smokers
Today at 1:17 pm › MelonHead3215 Viewed Thread: Smoked Cabbage - Sweet Potatoes W/Qview
Today at 7:53 pm › merlock116 Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 2:32 pm › Meyer Viewed Thread: Calling all Smoke Hollow owners!
Yesterday at 11:16 pm › MGNorCal Viewed Thread: ~Backwoods Style Build
Today at 7:47 pm › miamirick Viewed Forum: Veggies
Today at 11:05 am › Michael2010 Viewed Thread: Budget Charcoal Smoker for a competition?
Today at 7:48 pm › mics Viewed Forum: Grilling Tips
Today at 6:28 pm › MikeH Viewed Thread: Chipotle Barbecue sauce
Today at 6:40 pm › mikeS Viewed Thread: Building my first RF smoker
Today at 3:10 pm › MistaBob Viewed Thread: 4 fatties 4 breakfast 3 savory, one sweet/savory w q-view
Today at 2:19 pm › mjdillon64 Viewed Forum: Smoking Bacon
Today at 3:13 pm › Mongo53 Viewed Thread: Calling all Smoke Hollow owners!
Today at 4:06 am › morkdach
Today at 7:14 pm › MossyMO Viewed Thread: Custom Smoker Builds, Pics of all of them.
Today at 7:54 pm › mrmalt Viewed Thread: Temp Probe - How Far In?
Today at 3:30 pm › MrsB Viewed Forum: Fatties
Yesterday at 8:18 pm › MtFireman Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 3:51 pm › mtruitt95 Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Yesterday at 12:28 pm › mtume224 Viewed Thread: New Braunfels Bandera Smoker
Today at 9:03 am › mudduck Viewed Thread: What do I do with this filet mignon I bought?
Today at 7:32 pm › my87csx481 Viewed Thread: Maverick ET-84 $20 shipped
Today at 4:56 pm › N2smokin Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 3:10 am › Napalm Viewed Thread: Deer Bacon
Today at 2:05 pm › NBBD Viewed Forum: Catering & Large Group Gatherings
Today at 12:59 pm › New Vision Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 3:02 pm › NewBBQer Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 12:37 pm › NewFlame Viewed Thread: Well, It's About Time!!
Yesterday at 9:36 pm › nickelmore Viewed Thread: Yoshidas Smoked Cheese
Yesterday at 1:53 pm › Nicko Viewed Thread: Smokehouse Bacon
Today at 7:48 pm › Nirgal Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 5:22 pm › njsmoker83 Viewed Thread: Baby Backs for tomorrow (Q-View)
Today at 2:44 pm › nmullen Viewed Thread: New Braunfels El Dorado Grande
Today at 3:00 pm › NWDave Viewed Thread: Eye of the Round: Smoked roast beef
Today at 10:35 am › oillogger Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 7:53 pm › okbeard1 Viewed Thread: Eye of the Round: Smoked roast beef
Today at 1:17 pm › oklahomasmoker Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 5:56 am › Ol' Smokey Viewed Forum: OTBS
Today at 8:22 am › Old Oak Smokers Viewed Thread: My first brisket
Today at 6:35 pm › Old poi dog Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 5:14 pm › Olddawg Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 6:58 am › Olecrosseyes Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 2:30 pm › olewarthog Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Today at 7:45 am › OneEyedBlueberry Viewed Thread: UDS Question
Yesterday at 3:22 pm › Opie11
Today at 2:59 pm › orangeteam Viewed Thread: Sharing our deer/beef jerky recipe
Today at 6:26 pm › Oregonsmoker Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 1:05 pm › orygunnative Viewed Thread: nuts and bolts, zinc or stainless?
Today at 6:23 am › osbjdawg Viewed Thread: My first smoke Ever! Beer Butt Chicken
Yesterday at 4:26 pm › otter Viewed Forum: Beef
Today at 5:51 pm › outlaw112 Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 11:19 am › Outlaw44 Viewed Thread: Wickeds, Chicks & My 1st Butt Qview!
Today at 12:15 pm › outlaw500 Viewed Thread: Wsm & Tbs
Today at 10:19 am › pakak Viewed Forum: Beef
Today at 11:44 am › pakman84 Viewed Thread: Best Propane Smoker Under $200ish?
Today at 7:13 pm › pandemonium Viewed Thread: It's Finally Done, My New 300gal RF Trailer
Today at 3:03 pm › papalion Viewed Forum: Propane Smokers
Today at 2:12 pm › PappaJoe Viewed Thread: Best Propane Smoker Under $200ish?
Today at 5:01 am › patriots Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 9:03 am › Pennywise67 Viewed Forum: General Dutch Oven Information
Today at 5:45 pm › Petewoody Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 1:26 pm › Philly Single Viewed Forum: Side Fire Box
Today at 1:09 pm › PignIt Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Yesterday at 3:20 pm › Pignout Viewed Thread: 316 grade stainless steel for smoker build
Today at 6:21 pm › Pit 4 Brains Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 1:42 pm › pne123 Viewed Thread: Free Plans
Today at 7:29 pm › Pops6927 Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 11:28 pm › Porco Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 8:15 pm › PorkRanger Viewed Thread: How Do You GET bite through Chicken skin ?
Today at 7:17 pm › PotatoC
Today at 2:09 pm › puck13
Today at 11:56 am › Pyrus
Today at 7:32 pm › Q Dawg Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 1:38 pm › Que-ball Viewed Forum: Charcoal Smokers
Today at 6:55 am › QueCop Viewed Thread: Well, the old Bar-B-Chef is getting ready to get fired-up ( Q-view )
Yesterday at 12:26 pm › Rad5 Viewed Thread: Butts -To foil or not to foil?
Today at 6:49 pm › ralphbrown05 Viewed Thread: SoFlaQuer's Finishing Sauce (For Pulled Pork)
Today at 4:12 pm › randya Viewed Thread: 60 Gal Back Yard Smoker
Yesterday at 4:25 pm › Rangecop Viewed Thread: My first smoke Ever! Beer Butt Chicken
Yesterday at 8:31 pm › Rangers13 Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 8:13 pm › raptor700 Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 2:22 pm › ratdawg Viewed Thread: pork brisket strips- what they were labeled as
Today at 6:12 pm › rawtown Viewed Forum: Beef Sticky
Today at 7:28 pm › rbranstner Viewed Forum: Cheese
Today at 5:16 am › rc1991 Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 7:53 pm › RdKnB Viewed Forum: Fatties
Today at 6:13 pm › RDOwens
Today at 7:45 pm › rebrab Viewed Forum: Sauces, Rubs & Marinades
Today at 4:12 pm › reeko Viewed Thread: Mes Quit
Yesterday at 3:25 pm › REENTS Viewed Thread: Ohio Vendors and Festival Vendors: Questions
Today at 2:22 pm › Reichl Viewed Thread: apple juice injected?
Yesterday at 12:54 pm › remarkosmoc Viewed Thread: My first smoke Ever! Beer Butt Chicken
Today at 6:28 pm › Retread Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 11:13 am › rhankinsjr Viewed Forum: Poultry
Yesterday at 11:36 pm › rhinton82 Viewed Forum: Sauces, Rubs & Marinades
Yesterday at 1:49 pm › ribtip Viewed Thread: smoking pork ribs? any advice?
Yesterday at 3:18 pm › RichardS Viewed Forum: Grilling Pork
Today at 11:16 am › RichC Viewed Thread: Best Propane Smoker Under $200ish?
Today at 2:32 pm › richp692 Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 7:19 pm › Rick2006
Today at 5:25 am › rick51 Viewed Thread: Master Forge smoker at Lowes
Today at 7:00 am › RickC Viewed Thread: Finishing Sauce for Brisket
Today at 4:30 pm › ricky b Viewed Forum: Reverse Flow
Today at 8:07 pm › Rio_Grande Viewed Thread: It's Finally Done, My New 300gal RF Trailer
Yesterday at 2:07 pm › rkrischke Viewed Forum: Poultry
Today at 3:01 pm › rocapps
Yesterday at 1:21 pm › rogerdt99 Viewed Forum: Poultry
Today at 1:44 pm › roltyde Viewed Thread: Brisket - need feedback
Today at 8:17 pm › ronp Viewed Forum: Forum Related Issues
Today at 5:18 pm › rosiepug Viewed Forum: Grilling Beef
Yesterday at 6:22 pm › Royalwapiti Viewed Thread: Building an italian offset smoker
Today at 12:28 pm › roytyson Viewed Thread: Angus Burgers Weaved in Bacon
Yesterday at 2:44 pm › RRandal Viewed Thread: FINISHING SAUCE (for Pulled Pork)
Yesterday at 7:01 pm › rthgeorgia Viewed Thread: Meat cuts for jerky
Yesterday at 2:43 pm › RusticBob Viewed Forum: Poultry
Today at 8:22 am › rwtrower Viewed Forum: Beef
Yesterday at 3:50 pm › ryan moestchen Viewed Thread: Getting ready to take the plunge and build it
Today at 8:11 pm › ryanhoelzer Viewed Thread: Why do so many people here use the MES?
Yesterday at 9:16 pm › sas Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 5:29 pm › sawyerrt10 Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 1:21 pm › sbchef Viewed Forum: Electric Smokers
Today at 5:21 pm › Scarbelly Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 8:06 pm › scaswell Viewed Thread: My New Rig :)
Today at 3:45 pm › Scrapiron Viewed Thread: You've got to see this!
Yesterday at 2:57 pm › scubadoo97 Viewed Thread: MES 30 inch expected life span?
Yesterday at 5:36 pm › sewell38
Today at 8:16 pm › SharonaZamboni Viewed Thread: GOSM Mods Finished!!!!!!!!!
Today at 8:00 pm › SheGriller Viewed Thread: Pepperoni Bread w/ QView
Yesterday at 12:42 pm › shhaker Viewed Thread: First Venison Quarters - Done, update, with Qview
Yesterday at 1:57 pm › shierkahn Viewed Thread: Welding Intakes
Today at 8:01 pm › ShooterRick Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 1:49 pm › shtrdave Viewed Forum: Poultry
Today at 7:36 pm › Silverwolf636 Viewed Forum: Food Safety
Today at 6:33 pm › sinseven Viewed Thread: First Smoked Chicken, Qview
Today at 7:52 pm › skin-man Viewed Thread: First Smoked Chicken, Qview
Today at 3:19 pm › SL2010 Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 1:31 pm › Slide Viewed Thread: Turkey Breast
Today at 7:07 pm › slidejob Viewed Forum: Pork Sticky
Today at 11:57 am › SMABob Viewed Forum: Pork
Yesterday at 4:25 pm › smerchan Viewed Thread: Tomorrows brisket today..
Today at 7:02 pm › smkdaddy
Today at 1:56 pm › Smokaholic Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 7:39 pm › Smoke Farmer Viewed Forum: Grilling Tips
Yesterday at 8:24 pm › smoke on the water Viewed Forum: Flowers
Yesterday at 9:46 pm › Smoke-n-Jr
Today at 4:59 pm › Smoke_Chef Viewed Thread: Why do so many people here use the MES?
Today at 12:00 pm › smokebuzz
Today at 8:06 pm › smokednarwhal Viewed Forum: Pork
Yesterday at 7:06 pm › smokerlover Viewed Thread: You've got to see this!
Today at 6:01 pm › smokey paul Viewed Forum: Cheese
Today at 8:10 pm › SmokeyDrewsky Viewed Forum: Poultry
Today at 12:22 pm › smokin butterfly
Today at 6:15 pm › smokingd Viewed Forum: Smoke Houses
Today at 1:12 pm › SmokingOhioButcher Viewed Forum: OTBS
Yesterday at 5:05 pm › smokininiowa Viewed Thread: here is a bunch of bbq sauce recipes
Today at 7:51 pm › SmokinJoeB Viewed Thread: BBQ Rules
Today at 8:17 pm › SmokinSaluki Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 7:32 pm › SmokinSteeler
Today at 8:16 am › sneal10
Today at 2:36 pm › Snoker Viewed Forum: Forums
Yesterday at 1:30 pm › snorkler Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 8:09 pm › SoaFung Viewed Thread: UDS Smoker Questions
Today at 10:58 am › solaryellow Viewed Forum: Cheese
Today at 12:00 pm › sominus Viewed Forum: Sauces, Rubs & Marinades
Today at 6:42 pm › son471 Viewed Forum: Fish
Yesterday at 6:33 pm › sounddiver Viewed Thread: chuckie with qview
Today at 5:38 pm › sparksnsaaben Viewed Thread: Finally done.
Yesterday at 8:29 pm › spiritsmokr Viewed Thread: Brisket in the MES (with Q-view)
Today at 7:28 pm › Squirrel Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 9:55 am › SQWIB Viewed Thread: New insulated build...
Today at 11:23 am › Srs2782 Viewed Thread: smoked chicken wings for tailgating
Today at 6:04 am › steveb76 Viewed Thread: Dutch's "Wicked Baked Beans"
Today at 5:21 pm › steveo Viewed Thread: Need pork rub recipe ASAP.
Today at 1:32 pm › StewNTexas Viewed Thread: fattie supper
Today at 2:27 pm › stircrazy Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 4:53 pm › subzero Viewed Forum: Side Fire Box
Yesterday at 3:11 pm › Sue Viewed Thread: Smoked Chicken legs with Qview
Today at 4:46 pm › sumosmoke Viewed Forum: Wood Smokers
Today at 8:25 am › tbone0910 Viewed Forum: Pork Sticky
Today at 7:29 pm › Terro
Yesterday at 1:03 pm › TheFriendlyGiant Viewed Forum: Fatties
Today at 3:27 pm › Theory371 Viewed Forum: Smoking Bacon
Today at 7:14 pm › thestealth Viewed Thread: First Baby Backs ala' BBQ Champ's Technique
Today at 11:33 am › ThunderDome Viewed Forum: Pork
Today at 3:55 pm › TimB Viewed Forum: Beef
Yesterday at 6:21 pm › timbre Viewed Thread: A new type of Drum?
Yesterday at 11:52 pm › tinyrv Viewed Thread: Brinkmann Gourmet Low Budget Mods & How To w/pics
Today at 4:56 pm › tisabusyb
Today at 2:12 pm › Titus0327 Viewed Thread: Who uses Rib Racks?
Yesterday at 12:22 pm › TJohnson Viewed Thread: Cold Smoking
Today at 4:23 pm › tlhiv Viewed Forum: Test Area
Today at 8:09 am › TN_BBQ Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 4:45 pm › tnbarbq Viewed Forum: Smoking Meat (and other things)
Yesterday at 2:05 pm › TNDawg Viewed Thread: Total n00b Question
Today at 9:26 am › toadyja
Today at 5:47 pm › tomcat9801 Viewed Thread: Been a while w/qview
Today at 12:06 pm › Toxie Viewed Thread: 3rd briskit and it was a home run. 
Today at 8:15 pm › travcoman45 Viewed Forum: Poultry
Today at 2:47 pm › ttosmoker Viewed Forum: Forums
Today at 6:24 pm › Tuck Viewed Forum: [url=.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 28, 2010)

And here's the bottom of my browser page on the forum...the content is identical...just different view::

Currently, there are *100* Active Users (27 Members and 73 Guests) Make me Inactive (hidden)

[h3]Recent Discussions[/h3]
› This is weird: viewing who's online...   Today at 7:17 pm
› soft skin   Today at 7:15 pm
› Making my first fatty tomorrow   Today at 7:13 pm
› First Smoked Chicken, Qview   Today at 6:50 pm
› Smoking the bacon tomorrow   Today at 6:49 pm
› NewsFlash!!! Cheese Melts!!!   Today at 6:46 pm
› source for maverick et-73?   Today at 6:37 pm
› Smoking ahead for the 4th    Today at 6:37 pm
› It's Finally Done, My New 300gal RF Trailer   Today at 6:31 pm
› Little help on a reverse flow conversion   Today at 6:23 pm
View:  New Posts   |  All Discussions

[h3]Recent Reviews[/h3]
› Bayou Classic Fold and Go Portable Grill by HudL
› Lodge Logic 8-Quart Pre-Seasoned Cast-Iron Camp Dutch Oven by HudL
› Landman USA 3405BGW 34" Gas One Door Wide Vertical Smoker by WVSmokeMan
› A-MAZE-N-SMOKER by Bearcarver
› Lodge Logic 6-qt. Camp Dutch Oven with Lid - Black by 5lakes
› Brinkmann Smoke N Pit Pitmaster Deluxe Charcoal/Wood Smoker and Grill by grumpy1953
› The SpitJack Magnum Meat Injector Gun  by ShooterRick
› Northern Industrial Vertical Sausage Stuffer — 15-Lb. Capacity by ShooterRick
› Primo Oval XL Ceramic Grill by Meyer
› Pampered Chef #1053 7" Santoku by bmudd14474
View: More Reviews

[h3]Recent Wikis[/h3]
› Jamacian Jerked Wings by Scarbelly
› Smoked Nuts By Scarbelly by danelmore
› White Lily Buttermilk Biscuits by mythmaster
› Filleting A Fish by richoso1
› Cutting Up A Whole Chicken by richoso1
› Carving A Tri Tip Roast by richoso1
› Shooter Ricks Perfect Peach Comfort Sauce by Pineywoods
› Shooter Ricks Copper Head Snake Bite Sauce by Pineywoods
› Dutchs Ranch Style Beans by Pineywoods
› Dutchs Wicked Baked Beans by Pineywoods
View: Recent Wikis   |  All Wikis


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 28, 2010)

I noticed the same thing as far as number of users for a couple of days now. I figured it was just my browser getting confused somehow. It'll be interesting to find out what happened.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 28, 2010)

Were aware of this and have notified huddler


----------



## hookup (Jun 29, 2010)

Just remember, everything on the net is public ....


----------

